# Anyone up for a Birmingham cafe-crawl ?



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Seems to be a healthy number of brummies and West Midlanders on here.

Was thinking we should get together to explore Brewsmiths, 6/8Kafe, Urban, BTP, Yorks etc etc

If anyone is up for this , reply below. Im thinking sometime in April/May.

I could hit up my contacts at the respective shops and forewarm of our arrival ; )


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Or come to London!!! Me and Luke (and anyone else who wants to come) will meet you and we can attend the myriad specialty coffee establishments present in the capital!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

London another time for sure, however this one is local shops , for local people (league of gentlemen stylee)

...and anyone else who wants to come up brum. We have Brewdog craft beer bar too for afters ; )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Shameless bump on this, come on brummies


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

London beckons! Will you be attending London Coffee Fest Gary?

I might be volunteering at it on brewers cup day!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive been complete lame and missed the idea of going , it would have been perfect to have indulged in a 4 day coffee fest! Particularly as wishing to one day open a shop!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just come for brewers cup/latte art day (think that is Friday) and come on the train.

Obviously skive off work etc.



> "Oooh I can't possibly come into work today I've got acute pancreatitis from not drinking enough coffee!"


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Gary

Sounds good - in Derby now but used to live in Barnt Green. Stick the Plough on the list to ogle the Slayer...?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

..and the Plough has an Uber Boiler to boot.

Careful though, the place is very expensive . Lunch for 3 and a couple of drinks £60 quid!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> Just come for brewers cup/latte art day (think that is Friday) and come on the train.
> 
> Obviously skive off work etc.


Laura recons we might be able to stretch to a visit on one of the days of the festival ! Will look into it tonight


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Best stick to the coffee only - had a chorizo burger in the Plough - was tasty, but as you say, expensive.

Have tried 6/8, Brewsmiths and Saint Caffe - not sure where the others are?

Chris


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.bostonteaparty.co.uk/cafe/birmingham

http://yorksbakerycafe.co.uk/

probably too far out http://en-gb.facebook.com/pages/Greenhouse/460299587356938?group_id=0

..and one day Bantam Coffee ; )


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

garydyke1 said:


> Laura recons we might be able to stretch to a visit on one of the days of the festival ! Will look into it tonight


Let us know when you might be going - I might be able to wangle one of the days too.


----------



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> http://www.bostonteaparty.co.uk/cafe/birmingham
> 
> http://yorksbakerycafe.co.uk/
> 
> ...


Bantam Coffee? Is this the planned empire?

I'm in...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MrChris said:


> Bantam Coffee? Is this the planned empire?
> 
> I'm in...


One shop at a time, lol


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I could be up for this and a London crawl at some point.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, there is a crawl occuring today. Only a couple of us, but should be fun


----------



## Chaffey (Jan 2, 2013)

Damn missed this threat! (Have been away from the forum for a while) Would have been up for this, I lived in Brum for 4 years and miss having access to good coffee shops since moving to Worcester. If you guys are repeating the crawl in the future let me know.

John


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

I went to check out York's Bakery yesterday after reading this thread. I hadn't been before and really liked it (although had a pedant moment regarding the missing apostrophe from their sign). I had an 8oz latte which I must say was delicious. I normally frequent the Plough and, despite the presence of a Slayer at the Plough, thought that York's provided a superior brew.

I will also be putting Brewsmith's and the new Boston Tea Party on my list.


----------

